# By Request: Comparison between Canon 40mm "Pancake" and Tamron 24-70mm VC



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes, I know this seems like an odd comparison, but a few readers have asked for a comparison between these two lenses...and so I have. If you are interested, take a look at the link below:

http://www.dustinabbott.net/2013/06/tamron-24-70-vc-vs-canon-40mm-pancake/


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 18, 2013)

These are roughly the same size mounted on 6D bodies, right


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Jun 18, 2013)

The filter on the pancake makes it look huge!  imagine if it had a hood too...


----------



## Ladislav (Jun 18, 2013)

Do not overestimate Tamron's weather sealing. My recent experience tells that both sealing against dust and humidity are close to none.


----------



## bchernicoff (Jun 18, 2013)

Ladislav said:


> Do not overestimate Tamron's weather sealing. My recent experience tells that both sealing against dust and humidity are close to none.



Did you have a problem with this lens? Will you elaborate?


----------



## dstppy (Jun 18, 2013)

Boo! You only tested the 40mm at one focal length???? Incomplete review!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 18, 2013)

Ladislav said:


> Do not overestimate Tamron's weather sealing. My recent experience tells that both sealing against dust and humidity are close to none.



Would you care to elaborate? I have shot with the Tamron in pretty extreme conditions (from -40C to 40C) and in snow, rain, freezing rain, etc... without any kind of issue. I am interested to hear why you would make such a statement.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 18, 2013)

dstppy said:


> Boo! You only tested the 40mm at one focal length???? Incomplete review!



Yeah, sorry about that 8) I'll try to milk more focal lengths out of it the next time.


----------



## dstppy (Jun 18, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > Boo! You only tested the 40mm at one focal length???? Incomplete review!
> ...



I think I got a warning about that post . . . weird. Can whoever sent me that PM me?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks Dustin. Makes me want to take my 40mm out for a spin more often. I'm on a bit of a film kick though, especially for 120 folders. Hmm...that could make for an interesting experiment. Take apart a 40mm and take the lens assembly and try and use it on a 120 folder


----------



## canon_convert (Jun 18, 2013)

thanks for the review. btw, I recently saw your pic in Popular science magazine ..congrats


----------



## J.R. (Jun 18, 2013)

Chosenbydestiny said:


> The filter on the pancake makes it look huge!  imagine if it had a hood too...



Ha Ha ... the hood that Canon sells for the 40mm STM is a joke!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 18, 2013)

canon_convert said:


> thanks for the review. btw, I recently saw your pic in Popular science magazine ..congrats



Thanks, I knew that was coming out, but haven't gotten a copy yet myself.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 18, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Chosenbydestiny said:
> 
> 
> > The filter on the pancake makes it look huge!  imagine if it had a hood too...
> ...



It really is. I don't even know if it is deep enough to provide any kind of protection, much less shading!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 18, 2013)

Quite interesting comparison TWI by Dustin Abbott 

I do agree with you on 40mm sharpness. The sharpness is great for $150 lens. No comment on Tamron(never own one)


----------



## Ladislav (Jun 19, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Ladislav said:
> 
> 
> > Do not overestimate Tamron's weather sealing. My recent experience tells that both sealing against dust and humidity are close to none.
> ...



I used my Tamron for taking pictures of recent floods in Central Europe. It was quite bad weather (small to medium raining almost all the time). Even with umbrella my lens wasn't entirely protected but it wasn't exposed directly to the rain. It took just few minutes before the distance window on the lens get misted but otherwise the lens performed quite well. The problem appeared when I put my lens back to the bag and took it out later in the office. One of inner elements was completely misted as well. It took about two hours before the mist disappeared. The temperature difference between outside and office was 10C to 15C so I would not consider it as really high.

I took the lens to the service center and complained about the issue. They informed me that it is normal and it is called physics because any lens which extends during zooming must pull air inside and with air comes humidity. It was not considered as valid claim for warranty replacement / fix. 

I have also find dust particle directly in the center behind the front element. Again it was considered as normal even I really argued about that with 5 month old lens which claims to be sealed.

I left the lens in service center anyway because AF motor started squeaking recently. My case may be special because this is the third time my lens went to service center for warranty repair and they at least once opened the lens (so I believe they are directly responsible at least for the dust).


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 19, 2013)

Ladislav said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Ladislav said:
> ...



Interesting. It is hard for me to comment without being in identical weather conditions. The only time I had something like what you were describing was when I was in Mexico in extreme humidity. I wasn't using the Tamron at the time (it wasn't out), and was traveling with a 60D and 15-85mm Canon lens. That lens is not weather sealed, obviously, but I found the fogging up always very temporary and it didn't affect either the lens nor the pictures (provided I gave time for the fogging to clear).

There is actually a silica based device for that issue that can go into your camera bag. When I have been out in extreme weather, I always just leave my lenses and bodies out for a few hours back at home before putting them back into the camera bag. I've never had an issue, but I've also never seen anything like what you are describing. Thank you for elaborating - these kinds of detailed reports are helpful for potential buyers to read...just in case.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 21, 2013)

Dustin Abbott says: 
"There is a small but perceivable size difference between these two lenses…can you see it?"

But I can't see any size difference ... they both look about the same size ;D ... nice review Dustin


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 21, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Dustin Abbott says:
> "There is a small but perceivable size difference between these two lenses…can you see it?"
> 
> But I can't see any size difference ... they both look about the same size ;D ... nice review Dustin



Look just a little closer. It's very tiny, but you can see it...or maybe I can because I could look at the image 100%.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 22, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Dustin Abbott says:
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice review, thanks!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 28, 2013)

adhocphotographer said:


> Nice review, thanks!



My pleasure


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 7, 2013)

awesome review thanks for doing that for me dustin!

from looking at it I have to agree with your take the tamron does seem to have noticably smoother bokeh
and it is clear the tamron would be sharper in the corners than a mk1 24-70 canon its here the 40mm blows the doors off the canon

also your pros /cons list forgot to give the IS win to the tamron 

So now with some perspective of how it compares to a stellar lens like the shorty 40 its looking like a very good lens!

1 more question how are you going with the reverse direction zoom ring? is it wierd ?


----------



## tron (Jul 7, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > Boo! You only tested the 40mm at one focal length???? Incomplete review!
> ...


 ;D You have to test it at least at 39mm and 41mm ;D


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jul 7, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> awesome review thanks for doing that for me dustin!
> 
> from looking at it I have to agree with your take the tamron does seem to have noticably smoother bokeh
> and it is clear the tamron would be sharper in the corners than a mk1 24-70 canon its here the 40mm blows the doors off the canon
> ...



The reverse zoom ring (which I'm not crazy about) is less of an issue on this lens because it is relatively short. I find it more of a bother on my 70-300L and also the Tamron 70-200 VC that I am in the process of reviewing, primarily because it means it is further away.

P.S. I've done a AFMA in better conditions on both of these lens and they are performing even better. The Tamron really does produce great images.


----------

